# (GELÖST) USB-PROBLEM: Verflixt! Was fehlt hier?

## Naaamo

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein GPS-Gerät von Garmin (Colorado 300). Das Ding hat einen eingebauten Flash-Speicher und 'ne SD-Karte. Beide werden normalerweise als ganz normale USB-Massenspeicher angesprochen.

Wenn ich das Gerät anstöpsele, wird aber nur der Flash-Speicher erkannt und von der SD-Karte fehlt jede Spur!

dmesg liefert:

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Garmin   Colorado Flash   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 962304 512-byte hardware sectors (493 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 962304 512-byte hardware sectors (493 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc:

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

An einem Laptop eines Kollegen mit (vermutlich) SuSE 11 hat es sofort ordnungsgemäss funktioniert. Beide Massenspeicher wurden als "sdc" und "sdd" erkannt und konnten logischerweise auch gemounted werden.

Also fehlt wohl bei meinem Linux irgendein Modul/Kernelparameter.

Ich habe die Kernelkonfigs natürlich schon verglichen, kann aber nichts finden, was noch fehlen könnte. Habe auch extra PCI-Hotplug, SD/MMC, libusual-Option usw. dazugeschaltet, aber keinen Erfolg erzielt.

Zum Test habe ich mal einen Multi-Card-Reader an meinen PC angeschlossen - funktioniert. Alle 4 Steckplätze werden korrekt erkannt (sdc-sdf).

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

Mein USB-Controller sieht so aus:

lspci -v | grep USB

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

Danke und Gruss!Last edited by Naaamo on Fri Jan 08, 2010 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Hast du im Kernel CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN aktiviert? Wie schaut denn dmesg bei deinem Kollegen aus?

----------

## Naaamo

Werde das "MULTI_LUN" kontrollieren.

Aber ist das nicht auch dafür zuständig, die verschiedenen Card-Slots beim Multi-Card-Reader anzusprechen?

Das dmesg beim Kollegen sah in etwa so aus wie bei einem Multi-Card-Reader.

(ich kann das im Moment nicht exakt wiedergeben, weil das Notebook nicht zur Verfügung steht)

Zumindest wurden auch unter "/proc/partitions" 2 neue Laufwerke erzeugt: /dev/sdc und /dev/sdd

BTW: hat die "MMC/SD"-Kernel-Option überhaupt damit was zu tun? Ich glaube nicht...

----------

## Hollowman

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN das im Kernel setzen und du solltest alle Probleme los sein.

Das GPS Teil ist ja nix anderes wien MultiCardReader. Die eine Krate ist der Speicher und die andere der Slot.

Sebastian

----------

## Naaamo

DANKE an escor und Hollowman!!!

Es war tatsächlich der "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device"-Punkt.

Jetzt funzt es.

Nochmals danke!

----------

